# What is your sign?



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

Really random and stupid but what is your astrological sign?
Can you tell I'm bored? :eyes


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

Pieces, i'm a friggin' fish b]


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

haha, nice! 
I'm a Gemini...
two personality type of person I guess.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Gemini!!



> Your element: Air
> Your ruling planets: Mercury
> Symbol: The Twins
> Your stone: Aquamarine
> ...


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm an Aries but the other signs in your birth chart also influence you. I have Libra/Sag/Pisces/Virgo/Taurus in my chart. So I see a bit of myself in all of those as well.


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

Interestinggg. 
What do all of you guys like about your sign?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Saggitatius hahaha. Such compelling bull****! I'd like to know where the signs of the Zodiac came from.


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

Me too 
I guess I believe in it partially because I read my horoscope, and I'm like whaaaaat. That's exactly how I feel. Other days, it's like, wth?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

marthatav said:


> Interestinggg.
> What do all of you guys like about your sign?


I like the free and openminded spirit of my sign. Most characteristics of my sun sign apply to me, but for a better overview one needs to look at the birth chart (planets and aspects).


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Im Cancer and ive researched about my star sign before and it sais that im protective over my home which is true!! and i like to be cared for and is caring


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Aries are apparently leaders because we're known to be go-getters, aggressive, bold confident types but I definitely don't fit that bill. We're known to have a competitive streak which is really true for me! We're known to be blunt because we're too impatient to beat around the bush, and just believe you deserve to hear the truth - good or bad. It's like the best friend who is just looking out for you. I filter myself but my water sign friends (cancer, scorpio, pisces) say I can be harsh at times whereas my fellow fire signs (Aries/Sag) also work on being less brutally honest xD. We're adventurous, energetic and charismatic and in love, we're really affectionate. Being the first sign of the zodiac, we represent the beginning of things and are also the warrior. We fight hard for whatever we're passionate about - whether that is love, career, injustice in the world or against a friend. And oh god, when we're passionate about something, we can talk it to death.


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree strwberry, We are very open minded and and free spirited! Well, kind of anyways ^.^

That guy over there, My dad's a cancer. He's just like that! Haha, cool.
pineapplebun, yep, aries are awesome!


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Apparrently im compatable with Scorpio and Pisces :boogie


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

$



But seriously, I'm an Aries.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Strwbrry said:


> I like the free and openminded spirit of my sign. Most characteristics of my sun sign apply to me, but for a better overview one needs to look at the birth chart (planets and aspects).


You think there is something to it? I tend to look at it as the prodigiously tragic human susceptibility to cosmic flattery. Nothing it says is all too compromising to anyone, every individual has their niche. None say: "you will die violently" or "you are destined to conquer the world". Nothing explicit or too outlandish- a conglomerate of adjectives. Who in the world would rather be restricted in relationships? What sort of people don't feel assured in themselves that they are that bit more intelligent than others? My aunt the other day boldly shared her thesis as to what caused Byron to carve his name into the Greek temple of Poseidon. "Was he gay?"..was her astute first impulse, inquiring quizzical expression and all, likely suspecting the crucial clincher being that ancient Greeks were renowned for their openness about sexuality. Who wouldn't feel flattered to be called a free spirit by the stars? lol! Few I imagine.


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

Didn't really think of that, but you're smart, and you think outside the box 
true though.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm Cancer. And I indeed have a hard outer shell and soft inside. I'm caring and insanely loyal and protective.

I'm all nice and genuine until my values are stepped on. Once that happens I will react so fierce people are often shocked by my sudden change and strong reaction.


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm a Pisces.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

fredbloggs02 said:


> You think there is something to it? I tend to look at it as the prodigiously tragic human susceptibility to cosmic flattery. Nothing it says is all too compromising to anyone, every individual has their niche. None say: "you will die violently" or "you are destined to conquer the world". Nothing explicit or too outlandish- a conglomerate of adjectives. Who in the world would rather be restricted in relationships? What sort of people don't feel assured in themselves that they are that bit more intelligent than others? My aunt the other day boldly shared her thesis as to what caused Byron to carve his name into the Greek temple of Poseidon. "Was he gay?"..was her astute first impulse, inquiring quizzical expression and all, likely suspecting the crucial clincher being that ancient Greeks were renowned for their openness about sexuality. Who wouldn't feel flattered to be called a free spirit by the stars? lol! Few I imagine.


I do. Some things are true, but other things just depend on upbringing and environment, I guess. People who worship horoscopes and other forms of divination have a flawed perspective, because nothing is really determined in life.

But there must be a tiny core of truth in it, since cultures from around the world used it as a method to define certain things. Astrology is (and I hear the sceptics comment already) not a way to predict hard facts, but a tool to get to know yourself better.

In my search, I stumbled upon the Forer effect ( http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forer_effect )
and the subjective validation he has spoken of. It raises the question if I'm influenced by all the horoscopes (european, indian, chinese, inca) I read and if they have merged with my character unknowingly. Would I have been for example writing poetry, if I hadn't known that people with my horoscope do that well?

And not only horoscopes, but many things in life have influenced me to a certain extent, to which I ask myself: Who am I really?


----------



## valgal123 (Jun 15, 2009)

Aquarius!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Leo, and i'm nothing like a Leo!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

imma a libra


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Gemini. Everyone knows we run sh*t


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Taurus. Not even close!


----------



## mean mr mustard (Oct 26, 2010)

sagittarius


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm a Libra.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Cancer


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

What signs are you guys most compatible with? 
I'm apparently more compatible with Aquarius, and Libra.
Which is true though, most of my friends are those signs.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Strwbrry said:


> I do. Some things are true, but other things just depend on upbringing and environment, I guess. People who worship horoscopes and other forms of divination have a flawed perspective, because nothing is really determined in life.
> 
> But there must be a tiny core of truth in it, since cultures from around the world used it as a method to define certain things. Astrology is (and I hear the sceptics comment already) not a way to predict hard facts, but a tool to get to know yourself better.
> 
> ...


I see where you are. I feel something similar about myths: does the pattern fuel my life or my life the pattern I see? And some character descriptions on Chinese menus do succeed at making people blush. A sense of inevitability about coming into contact with certain information. I don't know when people say "nothing is purposefully ordered" either.

I'm sure a lot of people make an effort to do their star signs justice...lol I remember when I first read mine I felt especially full of myself for a while, I thought I was Napoleon. Don't you dare tie me down woman!*swipes the air* A-philosopher-king! I'm far too free for you! lol.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

marthatav said:


> What signs are you guys most compatible with?
> I'm apparently more compatible with Aquarius, and Libra.
> Which is true though, most of my friends are those signs.


My best friend is an Aquarius, but my worst enemy was a Libra. That's something I don't believe in much. My current friends are nearly all Pisces, which doesn't fit in the portrait of Gemini's only hanging out with other Air signs.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Pisces. It's dead on.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Currently I'm closest to all the water signs (Cancer, Scorpio, Pisces) haha which is rather ironic, since fire and water really don't mix well but I like their sensitive/caring side and they tend to check in with me everyday. Also good friends with Libra/Virgo cusp and a Sag but I've pretty much been closest to everyone of the zodiac at one point or the other. 

I don't really believe the horoscopes are facts, but it seems based on friends and myself that they hold some truth. As Strawberry said, it's just to help you gain a better understanding of self and others. It's typical for Aries to make friends easily, and I do, it's just finding meaningful, genuine and long-lasting friendships that are difficult.


----------



## Annvdb (Sep 27, 2012)

Virgo

there should be a poll about this


----------



## Annvdb (Sep 27, 2012)

But being a virgo says nothing about me, since I have little in common with the description about my sign  Like they say virgo is very orderly and perfectionist... Im not at all.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Sagittarius, I don't believe in horoscope but that sagittarius love to travel and that sagittarius pay a lot of attention to their work are true!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

worm


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Cancer

I don't really believe in this stuff too much, but my sign describes me incredibly accurately.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> worm


Lol XD


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Scorpio. Some Scorpio characteristics fit me very well. Others are way off.


----------



## Annvdb (Sep 27, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Lol XD


Lol x 2


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

taurus


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> worm


Worm and louse should be compatible


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Libra


----------



## MollyAmins (Sep 25, 2012)

Aries, anyone?


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

Sagittarius


----------



## harleyquin (Sep 16, 2012)

Pisces! I love it and hate it at the same time, true piscean, right?


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Cancer. I'm not sure I believe in the whole Astrology thing, though.


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

Cancer


----------



## orriray59 (Sep 30, 2012)

Cancer the crab.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

orriray59 said:


> Cancer the crab.


wow alot of us cancerians here :O


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sdds


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

MollyAmins said:


> Aries, anyone?


Yes Aries over here too  I felt like putting up my hand just now.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Scorpio and antisocial, what a combo.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm a virgo.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Scorpio


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

Libra


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Pieces


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Gemini :3


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

^ So am i


----------



## lavandula (Oct 3, 2012)

Where are my librans


----------



## Adorn (Sep 28, 2012)

^ Libra right here


----------



## tinkletime (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm a Scorpio. A very typical Scorpio.



Glen


----------



## Aiguo (Oct 10, 2012)

Scorpio. 
Its supposed to be the worst sign. Or so they say. Who knows? I act nothing like one


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Cancer. It's amazing how closely the description fits me, as well.


----------



## Grey0 (Oct 3, 2012)

Sagittarius


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

srschirm said:


> Cancer. It's amazing how closely the description fits me, as well.


Cancers of the world unite


----------



## randomperson (May 11, 2012)

I'm Aries


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm a sagittarius


----------



## Alygat0r (Aug 5, 2012)

Pisces!

I absolutely love astrology.  Reading up on my sign has actually taught me a lot about myself. It's given me some clarity as to why I am as strange as I am. XD And when I meet new people the main thing I want to know after their name is their birthday so I can try to analyze them, lol. 

Also,



Aiguo said:


> Scorpio.
> Its supposed to be the worst sign.


Scorpios are awesome !! They are very intense and passionate people, in whatever they do or are feeling (you are probably more like one than you realize ). I am surrounded by scorpios in my life and therefore have a strong penchant for them


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm Pisces


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Taurus


----------



## Jenloo (Jul 16, 2010)

virgo


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm a Cancer.


----------



## RedViperofDorne (Jan 2, 2011)

Pisces.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

BTW: for people interested in astrology, and want to start small (before getting almanaks) :










I'm serious!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Gemini!!


I knew it 



marthatav said:


> Really random and stupid but what is your astrological sign?
> Can you tell I'm bored? :eyes


We should make a Gemini group. Plenty of us in SAS. Librans already have one :teeth

Based on experiences with few of the fellow signs so far..

Put me with Librans and we'll talk as if we had one mind. Finishing or echoing each other's sentences.
with fellow Geminians, I tend to not talk as often but once we do it's intense. Usually long lasting friendship. We know each others flaws too well and have more tolerance.
with fellow Leos I'll have much fun, but they will be too bossy for me in the end.
Pisces, Cancer, Aries, Caps, Taurus, Virgo, I could hang out with, but only Pisces that's patient with my ways, and Cancer's temperamental but easy going ways.
A Scorpio will always disappointed with me. They'll always expect the best from people and I don't like meeting people's expectations.

the rest of the signs I've never made any acquaintance with. :b


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Tania I said:


> I knew it
> 
> We should make a Gemini group. Plenty of us in SAS. Librans already have one :teeth


Exactly my thoughts!! :squeeze

I tend to get along very well with other Geminis, same mindset and we can talk easily.
Aquarii are awesome! Libra too.
Virgos are true friends, though they can be picky about things (which annoys me, oh well). Pisces are great to have serious conversations with. Capricorns are very serious but warm up afterwards.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

aries


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

marthatav said:


> Really random and stupid but what is your astrological sign?
> Can you tell I'm bored? :eyes


No need to tell that u are bored, the topic title says it all :b
Mine is Virgo


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Cancer, and it's insane how closely it describes me.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm a Virgo it fits me to a T


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

libra.... like a boss lol


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

* Sagittarius (Nov 22 - Dec 21) - * is the mutable/fire sign.


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

Pisces. Fits me perfectly.


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

Dita said:


> The best one...Which is leo.


:wink


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Aquarius


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Canucklehead said:


> Cancers of the world unite


We're friggin' awesome!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

srschirm said:


> We're friggin' awesome!


Cancer here 
It describes me %100 percent too. I'm moody and bitter as hell but once you get to know me, i'm actually a pretty nice guy.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Cancer here
> It describes me %100 percent too. I'm moody and bitter as hell but once you get to know me, i'm actually a pretty nice guy.


Join the club!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm a Libra. Most of what I've read fits me.


----------



## reynoso16 (Sep 14, 2012)

Gemini I'm not very talkative as my sign suggests


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

^ eeeeeeee. I get excited every time I see someone's a gemini. Lmao.
Welcome to the clubbbbb.


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

And I am talkative.... with myself, in my thoughts. Haha.


----------



## Yankees19 (Sep 29, 2012)

Cancer here too dude 



srschirm said:


> We're friggin' awesome!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Taurus. Not many of them here


----------



## chrys04 (Jul 30, 2012)

pineapplebun said:


> Aries are apparently leaders because we're known to be go-getters, aggressive, bold confident types but I definitely don't fit that bill. We're known to have a competitive streak which is really true for me! We're known to be blunt because we're too impatient to beat around the bush, and just believe you deserve to hear the truth - good or bad. It's like the best friend who is just looking out for you. I filter myself but my water sign friends (cancer, scorpio, pisces) say I can be harsh at times whereas my fellow fire signs (Aries/Sag) also work on being less brutally honest xD. We're adventurous, energetic and charismatic and in love, we're really affectionate. Being the first sign of the zodiac, we represent the beginning of things and are also the warrior. We fight hard for whatever we're passionate about - whether that is love, career, injustice in the world or against a friend. And oh god, when we're passionate about something, we can talk it to death.


Aries here (and tiger) :yes i fit it somewhat, very affectionate and competitive but i don't think i'm very adventurous. brutally honest? i can be pretty relentless in calling my friends out sometimes. but i try to do it in a nice way lol. it's just so much easier to communicate when we cut through the crap to what's really going on. i'm always trying to read people for the truth (myself included). i don't know if that's good thing or just gets in the way.

i don't guide my life by it, but the charateristics are uncanny and fun.


----------



## deletedaccount12345 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm Capricorn! I find it to describe me pretty well.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Taurus. Fits me in some aspects and not at all in others.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Aquarius~


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

chrys04 said:


> Aries here (and tiger) :yes i fit it somewhat, very affectionate and competitive but i don't think i'm very adventurous. brutally honest? i can be pretty relentless in calling my friends out sometimes. but i try to do it in a nice way lol. it's just so much easier to communicate when we cut through the crap to what's really going on. i'm always trying to read people for the truth (myself included). i don't know if that's good thing or just gets in the way.
> 
> i don't guide my life by it, but the charateristics are uncanny and fun.


Haha yeah I don't believe it as a fact, but it is pretty funny when people match up to their horoscopes. My friends all seem to fit theirs and they said it fit their friends too xD. Aries and Tiger? Aries and Dragon here ^^ lol


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a really good website here if anyone here would like to read about their zodiac sign. I don't know about the validity of zodiac stuff, but when I was doing character research for a story, I found this website and thought it was pretty thought-provoking: http://songsdomain.tripod.com/zodiac/index.html


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

the best which is libra. leo is the wrose hahahah


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Taurus


----------



## ucmethruitall (Sep 20, 2012)

Aquarius


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

sagittarius


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)




----------



## verizon999 (Jul 29, 2012)

Im a pisces


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

chantellabella said:


>


hahahah


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

Taurus


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Aries. ♈


----------



## Sunshinelove (Aug 3, 2012)

I am a pisces ( very creative *wink*)


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Capricorn.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

ARIES!!!!



Disarray said:


> Aries. ♈


:yes oh yeeaaah :high5


----------



## vexdan (Aug 8, 2012)

marthatav said:


> Really random and stupid but what is your astrological sign?
> Can you tell I'm bored? :eyes


Gemini Sun
Leo Moon
Sagittarius Rising

Yes, I'm a closeted astrology fan.


----------



## chrys04 (Jul 30, 2012)

pineapplebun said:


> Haha yeah I don't believe it as a fact, but it is pretty funny when people match up to their horoscopes. My friends all seem to fit theirs and they said it fit their friends too xD. Aries and Tiger? Aries and Dragon here ^^ lol


Year of the Dragon? cool, this is your year girl !


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Taurus.


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Leo, I just read my yahoo horoscope for 2012

This is a year of fabulous fortune for you, Leo, especially in the career realm. (I just graduated and never had a job)

Jupiter will also bring good things to your social life from July through the end of the year. Expect unprecedented party invites and new friends pouring into your life.......... (What friends?)

You've been daring life to take you on, and now you can finally meet a partner capable of handling your towering strength and confidence. 
(Strength and confidence?? Im always scared s**t)


----------



## Floatingstarbuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Sagittarius


----------



## LoneDroid193 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm a Capricorn, and as a result, goats have become one of my favorite animals.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

An Aquarius snake.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Aquarius, I was born on the 1st day of the period of Aquarius too.


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

Libra


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Aquarius/Tiger

http://www.squidoo.com/aquariussign

http://pages.infinit.net/garrick/chinese/tiger.html

Pretty accurate. Kind 'a interesting.


----------



## Seether1 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm a Pisces.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Seether1 said:


> I'm a Pisces.


^ ditto.


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

Taurus


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Leo


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Leo


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Capricorn/Horse


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Capricorn


----------



## Mooie (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm a Libra.


----------



## aussiegirl3 (Nov 7, 2012)

Gemini


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Dragon


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am probably a negative sign if anything


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

I am a Pisces. Non-confrontational, family oriented, introverted and a peacemaker- I think it suits me well.


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

Aries.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Cancer.
It is pretty much right on with my personality.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Cancer.
> It is pretty much right on with my personality.


Same, cancer! woop:boogie


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

pisces


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

Sagittarius. But I don't think it describes me well at all.....


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Gemini


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

Aquarius


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

ima libra... and apparently i have athing for scorpios... all of the girls ive had crushes on scince like forever have been scorpios for what ever reason which is odd cause they are not compatible sighns... but im not even really that libraish anyways lol


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

Taurus !


----------



## CraigC44 (Nov 19, 2012)

Scorpio.. True for the most part


----------



## Freddio42 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am a libra, and although deep down I know it doesn't really mean anything, I feel I can relate to my star sign quite a lot. I've highlighted in bold the Libra traits that I think reflect me most:

*Diplomatic* and urbane
Romantic and charming
*Easygoing* and sociable
*Idealistic* and *peaceable*

but also..

*Indecisive* and changeable
Gullible and easily infuenced
Flirtatious and *self-indulgent*


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Virgo. I'm supposed to be dull and overly critical and I fit the description perfectly.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

lunetia said:


> I'm an Aries, but most of the sign's characteristics dont apply to me, since I'm quiet and shy.


It's probably your rising sign overtaking most characteristics.


----------



## Kittylee (Nov 9, 2012)

Taurus woot!


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

Leo, I guess it fits I'm pretty pride full


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sun: Virgo
Moon: Aries
Rising: Cancer
Mercury: Leo
Venus: Leo
Mars: Virgo

I'm mostly fire/earth, and that often get's nicknamed as the "steamroller" because they get **** done without regard for other things.


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

Virgo here


----------



## Mandachii (Nov 29, 2012)

Taurus. ♥ It fits me perfectly.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

harleyquin said:


> Pisces! I love it and hate it at the same time, true piscean, right?


haha, me too


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm a Sagittarius!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GuyMontag said:


> Gemini, but I don't bother with astrology.


Same here - both statements.

I am a Gemini.
I don't follow horror scopes.


----------



## drawan (Dec 7, 2012)

Sagittarius


----------



## CheesyBites (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm a Sagittarius


----------



## TruePost (Dec 7, 2012)

Team Taurus or Die.....please catch the sarcasm


----------



## jsh21340 (Oct 19, 2012)

Taurus baby


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)




----------

